

YouTube videos' rotating loading icon now turns into a game of snake - baisong

Press arrow keys while a video is loading or buffering, and the circle of dots transform into a chain. You die when you run into the edge of the video. You can continue to play over the movie.<p>What's a good YouTube video to play snake on top of?
======
Indyan
Pretty old.
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/google/7910256/YouTube...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/google/7910256/YouTubes-
new-Easter-Egg-classic-arcade-game-Snake.html)

